# Cream Separator



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

Just looking at a used cream separator on Ebay and wondering what y'all thought of the deal. I have no idea if the parts are all there... :S

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vega-Electric-Cream-Separator-Milk-Strainer-Farm-Dairy-Cow-/200820656053

It seems fairly cheap so I guess that reflects the fact it's not really proven, but think it's worth the gamble? I'm not un-mechanically inclined but rather not get myself into more hot water than it's worth.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

FWIW: the Vega S8 is supposed to be just a rebadged de Laval 102 so any info on the 102 would apply. Thanks!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Some that I looked at had plastic parts and gears that I wasn't too keen on.


----------

